# GRINDIN' IT OUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 28, 2018

*THURSDAY - May 24th*
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - I had a great time with these returning guests today from the Brian C. party. These guys caught specks, drum, and when we went looking for some keeper reds, we found a bunch of blue cats. It was a successful day!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - â€œWhat, I can only keep five?â€ After four days of rest, I hit the water this morning with long time Bay Flats Lodge customer Dave C., along with two of his work colleagues, Wes and Phillip. One slight adjustment to our first stop, and the trout bite became fast and furious. Multiple double hook-ups had the guys slinging trout in the box to 18â€, and at a twelve count, I started throwing 17â€ trout in the live well so we could cull out our last three. Phillip, born and raised in Louisiana but leaving for Austin when he turned 23, had only fished the Texas Coast once before. He was almost genuinely dumbfounded when he learned the trout limit in our area is only five, not twenty-five, like he expected. He said, â€œThis would literally make my dad sickâ€, as he was releasing 16â€ and 17â€ trout. The catching remained solid for about an hour, and as it tapered off we went in search of the elusive redfish of late. Several stops and lots of patience paid off in the end, as Phillip caught and released a solid 20â€ trout as well as a brute of a redfish just a hair under 28â€. Wes added an additional red to the box at 21â€. It was a fun way to start and end the day. Safe travels guys, and I hope to see you again real soon!

*FRIDAY - May 25th*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland *- Got todayâ€™s guys on some good trout, drum and a nice red! The wind calmed down, the sun was shining strong, and the water looked wonderful! And the best part, we caught some nice fish!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Cast, catch, and repeat! David and David visited today from the Houston area as part of a six-boat group of gentlemen in the construction industry. We couldnâ€™t have asked for a better trout bite to start the morning, catching solid trout to 20â€, upgrading several fish, and releasing fish for almost an hour. Off to search for a bigger pull, and David â€œ#2â€ managed a healthy 23â€ red and a sheepshead to add to the mix. Great day of fishing, catching, and releasing! Safe travels guys!

*SATURDAY - May 26th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Experienced great trout action over this past week and half! Now itâ€™s time for some R & R after an extremely busy May. I would like to thank to all the folks who came down to visit us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Anything goes on Saturday, and this family hammered on the trout all day, ending with good numbers and quality for grandmaâ€™s fish fry tonight! It turned out being a great day with some fine folks!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Humbled! Just when you feel like you might have it figured out, the fishing God reminds you who really rules the waters. The two previous days of catching trout as fast as we could get our bait in the water, turned to an all but complete reversal. The guys had a few solid trout early and a nice drum, but the action was much slower to say the least. The one bonus for the day was David catching his very first flounder. Heâ€™s fished a lot, but has never brought one to the boat, so this was a nice first! Thanks for grinding it out guys! Hope to see yâ€™all again, for a better day of catching!

*Capt. John Wyatt* - What a great day on the water with father and son. Little man knocked it out of the park- caught more fish today than he ever has, and he said to me, â€œI will never forget this day.â€ It made me feel really good to hear that! What a great day it was!

*SUNDAY - May 27th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriski* - Today was a â€˜grindâ€™ for those who donâ€™t fish every day like some of us lucky enough to call our gig a profession! I was reminded today that every fish is a blessing and it takes patience, skill, and determination sometimes when after speckled trout using their nemesis, the Atlantic croaker as bait. If the wind is up over 12 mph on any given croaker-season day, the advantage goes to the fish. Back that down a few mph and itâ€™s the anglerâ€™s day. Thankfully, but frustratingly, most of our days go to the fish. Why would we want to win every day anyway? Itâ€™s because we want these specks here for the rest of the summer. Also, we want to have every BFL guest catch the fish of a lifetime (probably a lofty goal) but we love-putting guests on solid trout, nonetheless. That is the battle we play with the fish - itâ€™s a mental game. Itâ€™s a love-hate relationship! We love the thrill of a solid thump on the line, but we hate that the time of the bounty will end eventually. While itâ€™s â€œONâ€ though, get the net!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Sometimes, itâ€™s not always about the fishing that makes it fun. Jim and Koby definitely showed me that today, as the trip was more about relaxing, unwinding, having a few cocktails, and enjoying the moment. Kobyâ€™s words, â€œIâ€™m too blessed to stress!â€ Jim and Koby are business associates in the oil field industry based in Odessa who kept me entertained all day. Boxing five solid trout on a short drift, they decided to cool off and make an impromptu wade while enjoying a few beverages. We made a scenic loop around Sunday Beach, and then a few stops on the ride back to the Lodge to finish out our day. If they practice a little restraint this evening, weâ€™ll get to do it all over again tomorrow!

*SALT*
_By Randy Brown - BFL Manager_​One of my co-workers made the observation that everyone needs some salt in their lives. Having been a minister for over 30 years, I couldnâ€™t help but think of Jesusâ€™ words calling his people to be salt and light. Now my co-worker wasnâ€™t thinking about Jesus, but was referring to time spent on the coast and specifically to time spent on the water. Salt air, as well as salt water, tends to have a calming effect. To quote Jimmy Buffet, â€œSalt air: it ainâ€™t thin. Itâ€™ll stick right to your skin and make you feel fineâ€. But there is a link between her thoughts and Jesusâ€™ words. Jesusâ€™ call to be salt, to be an influence in life that preserves and adds taste, isnâ€™t far from the idea of time spent on the coast improving oneâ€™s outlook and behavior.

Those of us who enjoy the coast, and fishing in particular, hopefully, derive more than just pleasure from the activity. Exposure to the salt air and water changes us, or at least it should. A day spent in the coastal waters should bring a little more peace, a little more contentment, which should make us a better person. Some time on the coast should make us better spouses, parents, employers and employees, and just better people.

So, I agree, everyone needs a little salt in their soul. Come see us at Bay Flats Lodge, and let us help you make that happen. Youâ€™ll be better for having spent some time in the salt air.

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*





For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

Although not yet finalized, the TPWD â€œproposedâ€ dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*UPCOMING EVENTS*​CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018
May 26th through September 3rd, 2018
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
HEREâ€™S WHAT A FEW OF OUR RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY
Some of the best pork chops I've ever had! Keep up the good work! - Tony C. 5/27/18

Capt. Billy Freudensprung is a great asset to Bay Flats Lodge. His knowledge and expertise were outstanding, and I would request him as my guide on my next trip! - Matt S. 5/27/18

Loved the kitchen staff, and Capt. Steve Boldt worked very hard to get and to keep us on fish. He was very pleasant to spend time with! - Steve S. 5/26/18

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. Record high temperatures expected. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. Record high temperatures expected. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. Very hot. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon, with high around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will increase during the afternoon and evening Monday as the sea breeze forms and moves inland. Swell periods may increase early in the week as swells associated with Subtropical Storm Alberto move across the western Gulf of Mexico. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Tuesday. The onshore flow will increase to moderate levels Tuesday night through Thursday as an area of low-pressure forms over west Texas. The onshore flow will become weak to moderate on Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Memorial Day*

Thanks


----------

